# My Bow Vise



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Thats sweet!


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice work. Excellent thinking!!


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

Dude this is the best DIY vise I've seen yet, an to think I was ready to drop $80 on a Apple bow vise..


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

Nice. It is listed at Target for $30.


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jan 18, 2011)

That looks pretty slick. Good thinking.


----------



## TrueTalker101 (Feb 20, 2011)

isnt it a mother to turn the bow onto that bolt? lol, jk....very good idea


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Truetalker could be if you didnt bolt the block on first, lol. I have been looking at vises for a while hating as everyome to spend the big money. The apple vises i have seen are not worth a dime in my opinion. This is cheap and gives all the versatility you will ever need.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Great Idea, Thanks !


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

You guys that are comparing prices - there are several different sizes available for this vise. Maybe the OP will share what size he got. There's one on Amazon for $10 less but it's only 2 7/8" jaws.


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine has 2 7/8" jaws.......


----------



## SMABOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2007)

I really like that vice Leon, great idea. Gonna have to get me one. Maybe I can get someone to make me the block.


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Great idea. Looks to operate as well as some costing $150+. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

Great thinkin!!


----------



## 75Archer (Dec 7, 2010)

That is great! I'm gonna get one!!


----------



## hydro0309 (Apr 3, 2010)

Pretty smart found mine !


----------



## Hoytshooter400 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been looking for a new vice, think you just built a better mousetrap!
Love this site!

Thanks


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
You sure topped my MFG bow vise. Besides some I have made. 
Great idea :set1_applaud: [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Thnking out of the box here a little. :wink:
I have a MFG bow vise you screw the 5/16 x 24 thread stud bolt into the riser.And the vise isn't as nice as this one.

So one could do the same thing here. Buy a 5/16 x 24 bolt. Cut the head off. Screw into the riser.

1. Drill just a hole in the center top of the vise block. 
2. Drill and tap a set lock bolt in the end of the vise block.
3. Screw 5/16 x 24 stud in riser.
4 slip riser with the stud. Into the block hole and tighten down the block lock bolt.

Now the one I have you have 2 different lenth studs. So you can get the riser out futher from the work bench. Same could apply here.

Now I'm going to order 2 of these Stanley Multi vises. Lay a piece of box tubing in the 2 vices . And mount a bow press. Or use for a bow vise. 

Glad you brought my attention to this little vise. 
Again a great idea.[ Later


----------



## vahena (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Leon, I purchased your vise and it work great, I just setup my bow , berger, rest, sight with scope it work perfect, any position and very stable to work with. 




great idea, thanks Robert


----------



## Hopehik (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks awesome thanks for sharing


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

one question. how would you go about setting your center shot using VanHandle's center shot devise. scribe a cent mark in the bolt screwed into the stabilizer mount hole??? i bought one of these vise's and looking for ideas.


----------



## bowhuntingbama (Oct 13, 2010)

AMAZING vise, exactly what I was looking for. I have been beating around this idea for about a year and now going with this one. Thanks and I agree wow I LOVE this site. Thanks AT


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

WHITETAIL1000 said:


> one question. how would you go about setting your center shot using VanHandle's center shot devise. scribe a cent mark in the bolt screwed into the stabilizer mount hole??? i bought one of these vise's and looking for ideas.


Hello All

A pic of the VanHandle's center shot devise. Might let us all know what it is. Where as we could maybe be of more help.

For me . I shoot the center shot in. With a piece of black electrical tape .First i place the black tape in the vertical position. To get my center shot.

2nd i place the black tape in the horzonal position. To get my knocing point, location.[ Later


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

is there something that tightens the ball of the vice? or is the ball part a press fit? any adjustment if it starts to get lose/were


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

WHITETAIL1000 said:


> one question. how would you go about setting your center shot using VanHandle's center shot devise. scribe a cent mark in the bolt screwed into the stabilizer mount hole??? i bought one of these vise's and looking for ideas.


You need to secured your bow by the lower limb instead utilizing the 5/16-24 bolt off the vise......


----------



## TURBOTECH (Oct 23, 2005)

pretty cool idea, i just bought one from ebay as well, tagged for later thanks


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome idea and looks a lot better than the Apple I was looking at. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Very cool idea, I have a slightly smaller version of this vice I use for a bow vice. Works great!


----------



## Callo21 (Feb 4, 2007)

Only thing I would do is this. All of my bows stabs have the same disconnect on them. I would drill and tap the hole 5/16 then take the disconnect off the stab and put on the screw with a nut under it. Slip it in the bows disconnect block and tighten the nut up against it. No need to take the block out of the vice or screw the bow in to the block.


----------



## TrueTalker101 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Leon for the idea. I built mine, but used a ram comuter stand with a ball in it. I am going to mount the same quick connect I have on my stab to it, to allow me to put mine in even quicker.Also gonna mount it on the leg of the table to lower it a bit. I will throw some pics of it up when pb sites back up. Thanksagian for a great idea.


----------



## TrueTalker101 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hers pics of mine. Thanks Again


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks good, I am using my quick disconnect to in and out fast. I cant believe how awesome this thing works just love it and the price was right.....


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Guys I ordered 2 today $39.99 a piece.

Got to thinking, the vise open's up 2 7/8 inches. . So you could lay a base track between the two vises. And have a string jig. Or a bow press.. Remove the track base, and store it.. Then when you wanted to press a bow. Just slide the base track back in the 2 vises. Same for useing a string gig. And this would let you have more room in your shop.[ Later


----------



## pacfan (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice!!!


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice work, but my $30 ram vise does basically the same thing. and no modifications needed..


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

here is the one i made


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Mikenmel08 said:


> Nice work, but my $30 ram vise does basically the same thing. and no modifications needed..




==============

Hello All
What lenth of the first piece .And overall lenth of both. Would you have a link to share. Thanks

My 2 vices arrived today. Later


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

Unk Bond said:


> ==============
> 
> Hello All
> What lenth of the first piece .And overall lenth of both. Would you have a link to share. Thanks
> ...


Both tubes are 6" . Overall length at its longest is just over 10" and you can move the mount around to fit your needs..
www.ram-products.com


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Mikenmel08 said:


> Both tubes are 6" . Overall length at its longest is just over 10" and you can move the mount around to fit your needs..
> www.ram-products.com


==================

Hello All
Thanks for the lenth measurement.
The reason I asked the over all lenth. Two of those, would make the arms for a bow press. :shade: 
And with a flat threaded square plate . Welded on the end of the box tubing,. One could have a shooting machine or a draw board , to time ones cams [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Well I got some time to look at my 2 vises today. Man oh man. Who every dreamed up the packageing of the vise. Caused me a night mare. Had to take the vise apart, to remove the packageing. :mg:[ Later


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

great idea, i just ordered one up. i may use a wood block instead of the metal


----------



## ridgeman (Mar 5, 2006)

Was getting ready to buy this vice on amazon. Then read some of the reviews. Several folks complained about the vice breaking clamps screws etc. not gripping well. Could be they were trying to use it on too big a project. Any of you guys that have used it for a bow vice had any issues with it being too lightweight , not handling the bow or breaking?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

ridgeman said:


> Was getting ready to buy this vice on amazon. Then read some of the reviews. Several folks complained about the vice breaking clamps screws etc. not gripping well. Could be they were trying to use it on too big a project. Any of you guys that have used it for a bow vice had any issues with it being too lightweight , not handling the bow or breaking?


===================

Hello All
I bought 2 of them. I have had no problems.
Heres another idea I used 2 of them for. [ Later

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1989335


----------



## ChiefLostArrow (Mar 19, 2013)

I just read the same reviews on Amazon. They have it for 29.99 right now. Can anyone chime in and tell me if the vise is metal or some kind of composite? It looks like it would be great for holding the bow for you, but when tilting the bow forward (to check third axis), there is no way to keep the bow level side to side as you tip forward (hope that makes sence).


----------



## BigShow (Sep 4, 2006)

Leon Garfield said:


> Well I picked up this vise on ebay for $38. Took a piece of steel stock drilled a hole and installed a bolt and nuts with washer so I could thread it into the hole for stabalizer. Then just clamp it in the vise and away you go. Ball on vise lets you move it anywhere you want.......


Now that's Vermont ingenuity right there and dual purpose, can also be used as... a vice.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

ChiefLostArrow said:


> I just read the same reviews on Amazon. They have it for 29.99 right now. Can anyone chime in and tell me if the vise is metal or some kind of composite? It looks like it would be great for holding the bow for you, but when tilting the bow forward (to check third axis), there is no way to keep the bow level side to side as you tip forward (hope that makes sence).


====
Hello All
Just for U, I took a utility razor blade knife. And cut Some of the pretty yellow paint off my Stanley yellow vise.

It is aluminum. Mine seems to be more than stong enough.
For what we are useing it for. And other like type vise work. Hope this helps.

==============

Quote = but when tilting the bow forward (to check third axis), there is no way to keep the bow level side to side as you tip forward (hope that makes sence).[/ 

Reply answer. Thats no big-E . Will post a picture later how to make it work. [ Later


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

Pretty cool idea.


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Tag


----------



## SweetDoug (Apr 20, 2011)

*Not just that…*



TrueTalker101 said:


> isnt it a mother to turn the bow onto that bolt? lol, jk....very good idea


Nah, you need 5 guys: 1 to hold the bow and the other 4 to turn the table!

SweetDoug


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Any more vises?


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Anyone have a weight on the Stanley vise, these do not seem to be available in OZ yet, and I will have to get one from either the US or UK and I am concerned at what the shipping cost might be.


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Save for later!! Great idea!!


----------



## Elite44 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have that same vice and never thought of using it with the bolt to screw into the riser... great idea


----------

